# Any chance of real space kits from Moebius?



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Many of the threads on this forum have been wish lists for sf and fantasy kits. Just checking out space modeler Vincent Meen's incredible scratch built Lunar Module project:
http://people.itu.int/~meens/model/model.htm
when I realized that real space holy grails might be good subject matter for Moebius. 
Possibly the most wanted real space kit of all time is a 1/24 Mercury capsule. In 1/24, the Mercury is a relatively small kit, perfect for matching with the 1/24 Gemini that everyone has. While a 1/24 Lunar Module seems like an insanely complex model, before the Seaview and Chariot derailed me I was in the process of scratch building one myself, and it really is quite a simple build once you get used to all the angles. And 3'd on my list to complete it all would be a 1/24 Apollo CSM. Licensing for real space is an issue as with all models, but I can't imagine the licensors would be as mercenary as the entertainment media. 
Are there any Moebiuus fans who would like to see real space kits?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

No.I like real space crafts,but as MRC Mercury Space Craft kit had limited support,so would other real spcae craft.Moebius has taken the mantle from Aurora for Sci-Fi and Fantasy Models,which as shown,has a larger fan base.Best to continue your scratch build and be happy with what you build.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

This was asked at least once before (maybe addressed in the locked threads above?) that there is no interest in realspace kits.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

See, I'm surprised by that. Is that because there's no market for real space kits or because Irwin Allen modelers aren't interested in real space kits, the way armor modelers aren't interested in aircraft?
Myself, I'm amazed that there was anyone but me that would have been interested in a model of the Chariot. Talk about a niche market. When I was scratch building in the 80s and 90s, the single only other Lost in Space modeler I ever came across was Ron Gross in Scale Modeling mag. Space modeling always seemed mainstream in comparison.
Aurora did make the Universal monsters and Irwin kits, but if that's all they made, would they have survived? In fact, when that was pretty much all that was left of what they did make, they didn't survive. For decades, they also made armor, aircraft, missile, figure and car kits. They were huge. But the market shrank, the competition multiplied and the detail in the new companies kits was far superior and the new kits were all standard scales, and Aurora faded away. 
From the average age of Moebius modelers thread, it seems we might be it. We're the modelers that want all the kits that Moebius is producing at present. But when we've bought our fill of all the Seaviews and Invisible Men that Moebius can produce, what are they going to sell to whom next? In a struggling economy and with interest in scale modeling fading each year, are they going to remain a single niche market company or in the next 3 to 5 years, where should their business plan take them? Trumpeter has large scale ships and planes sewn up. Revell Germany has smaller scale aircraft almost their own. Tamiya and AMT own cars. And there are so many armor manufacturers than many don't last more than a couple years. Every model that makes it into Fine Scale Modelers most wanted lists is always produced within a couple years by a mainstream company . Except sf and real space. For that we've had to rely on the garage kit companies whose accuracy and quality and ease of assembly have ranged from often very good for real space to usually just awful for sf. Moebius has answered our dreams for some of the most wanted sf kits. But (never forgetting the reality of the limits of licensing) what's next?

Edit: If there was a smaller than expected market for MRCs Mercury, it might have been because of the kit's idiotic 1/12 scale. In 1/24, I literally would have bought 5 of them. I got the 1/12 when it came out and I still haven't built it. I hate it. What a wasted opportunity. What other 1/12 space kits are you going to display it with? In MRCs case, 1/12 scale showed a perfect lack of understanding of what the market wanted. And even if there was a plan for a companion 1/12 Gemini, that would have been a model nobody could have afforded to buy. Another bullet in the foot.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

I would like to see more real space kits,if it wasn't for the space race of the 60's sci-fi would not have taken off as well.It was the thought of man going to the moon that gave all the great tv series their niche market and audience and ok I agree that it wont apeal to everybody but if its done in a scale that nobody else has touched then there may be a market.Everybody that has produced a rewal space model from Airfix to tamiya are kicking them back out with 4oth aniversary Moon Landing box's and Airfix are the only ones to have made new tools and added extra parts..so the argument goes that if there wasn't a market why are they putting the money into getting these models back on the shelves.I'd like to see a 1:24th lander and CSM maybe a 1:12th Gemini and Apollo Capsule but thats just me even the X-15 in 1:24th its history and it inspired a lot of us world wide and maybe even was the starting point for some modelers who were not interested in war machines from tanks to aircraft.
Gordon


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I find the history of the space race fascinating but the problem with real space to me (and I suspect others) is that the actual spacecraft themselves aren't that interesting to look at. They're basically just rockets (apart from the lunar module and rover) and most of them have been covered by Revell, Airfix and Tamiya etc anyway, including the shuttle.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

I have 3 MRC Mercury craft,one I have done as Glenn's Freindship 7 and the other 2 are going to be Alan Shepards on top of a Redstone and Gus Grissom's Liberty Bell as she was found on the Ocean floor,the Mercury may have been a bain to MRC but to an enthusiast its the best place to start and as each craft had different instrument packages I can see the point in giving the basics we have had threads with all the inacurassies of J2's and Seaviews these mistakes are not limited to Sci-Fi models but to the industry as a whole and thats where the joy comes in getting the reference and fixing it and telling everybody how you did it and it also allows others to make aftermarket bits if so inclined.
Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Starseeker, I followed your link from the yahoo group we belong to. Real space subject kits are out of issue and cannot be found exept on that bidding web site where I found my 1/24 gemini kit and paid dearly for it. The apollo kits as well as gemini kits cannot be found anywhere for a reasonable price and when you do find one, it is mostly incomplete but still expensive. there are a lot of people bidding on any kits that are found but it takes real LUCK to win the bidding. So I agree with starseeker, Moebius would sell a lot to those of us who split our hobby between irwin allen & Real space.
Bert


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Sungod, I can't find any pictures on the web, but if you can check out Larry Schramm's Gemini in Great Scale Modeling 2009. Spacecraft definitely aren't limited to just boring rockets. 

IIRC, didn't Aurora have a 1/24 Lunar Rover on their to-do list when they died? Aurora covered ALL bases. Also I seem to remember (playing my own devil's advocate) that Revell had a Skylab planned but that died as interest in the space program flat lined. 

But in defense of something really basic like a 1/24 Mercury (with a Drewid astronaut all our other friends' photoetch and decals), two years ago, if someone told you that a mainstream startup was going to produce a 39" Seaview, would you have predicted success? (Or even believed it?)


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Crowsnest Models will be releasing the Mercury and Gemini in 1/32 scale to go along with the existing Apollo CSM in that scale and Jim Keys LM in that scale to be released at some point in the future. I'm also doing the boosters in 1/96th scale and plan to do at least a Vostok in the 1/32 scale. Resin kits, of course... but very nice. I think they will put a big smile on your face. The 1/96 Mercury Atlas and 1/32 Mercury Spacecraft (Window and Porthole) are almost done... the decals are already done for me by Rick Sternback.

I haven't posted much about them on these boards because they are primarily sci fi related... I posted a little on the ninfinger site... but haven't gotten much response... I think they are wary of new guys making big claims... but i will show up with a finished masterpiece soon and see how it goes. I am a little worried that the market is small... but I have a strong passion for the real space subjects... so I'm doing them anyway. Look for an announcement with lots of cool pics sometime this summer. They have been quietly but dillignetly worked on my bench for the last few years... they are pretty darned sweet!

I suggest we not go on about it here, though... assuming Moebius is not going to do real space subjects... let's not drive them nuts with a thread on their board that is not about Moebius products.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

starseeker said:


> Sungod, I can't find any pictures on the web, but if you can check out Larry Schramm's Gemini in Great Scale Modeling 2009. Spacecraft definitely aren't limited to just boring rockets.
> 
> IIRC, didn't Aurora have a 1/24 Lunar Rover on their to-do list when they died? Aurora covered ALL bases. Also I seem to remember (playing my own devil's advocate) that Revell had a Skylab planned but that died as interest in the space program flat lined.
> 
> But in defense of something really basic like a 1/24 Mercury (with a Drewid astronaut all our other friends' photoetch and decals), two years ago, if someone told you that a mainstream startup was going to produce a 39" Seaview, would you have predicted success? (Or even believed it?)





Which Gemini is that....is it the rocket or capsule etc? I do find them interesting but just nowhere near as interesting to look at as a lot of fictional craft. I think the big difference is that most fictional spacecraft were specifically designed to look good on screen whereas real spacecraft were designed to do the job of getting men into space and not to look good and they're just very functional looking. Again, I've seen some neat real space models and diorama's but I don't think there's so many people who grew up thinking "I've gotta have a Saturn 5" in the 60's,70's as there was people who wanted a Seaview, a Space 1999 Eagle or a Millenium Falcon etc.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I Moebius ever decides to do Real Space vehicles, I'd buy them all:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Real space isn't out of the question. Nothing is really. It may seem like some companies have certain categories "sewn up", but we are planning on expanding out from where we are. While there is currently no real space on our list, don't rule it out....


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

As a kid, I was absolutely fascinated with the space program, and as an adult, I still am! I'm lucky enough to live 30 minutes North of the Cape. My backyard provides a front-row viewing area for the shuttle and other launches, and I never get tired of watching them. I also have many of the workers from the Cape as patients, and they not only keep me informed of what's the scoop down there, but have brought me all kinds of pictures and memorabelia as well! It's great! I just had a cousin from Indiana visit, and he had never seen a launch. Needless to say, he was so thrilled to see what was probably one of the most beautiful daytime shuttle launches I have ever witnessed! He shot a zillion pictures! 








I have several space kits that WILL get built, including the giant Saturn V, my favorite! I'd buy more real kits in a heartbeat! Space is our future boys! Heres a link to the video. (Excuse the family narration!)
[ame=http://s92.photobucket.com/albums/l35/Finktim/Space%20shuttle/?action=view&current=032.flv]







[/ame]


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Great video Tim ! Frank, Thanks for the real space consideration. Like I said earlier in the post, It is almost impossible to find the kits of the U.S. space program that were available in the late 60's & 70's. To have those kit subjects available again through Moebius, we will be able to have those kits once again & with Moebius doing them, i know they will be much improved.
Bert


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Thanks Frank, at least it's not a dead subject. Real Space is my favorite modeling subject..........when the kits can be found.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice video, Tim! 




Moebius said:


> Real space isn't out of the question. Nothing is really. It may seem like some companies have certain categories "sewn up", but we are planning on expanding out from where we are. While there is currently no real space on our list, don't rule it out....



Glad to hear there is a possibility. I know if Moebius decides to do real space kits they will be the best


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

Would love to see some high-quality real space kits at some point. A large-scale Gemini would be nice, but an accurate Block II Apollo would be even better. The Apollo would have a number of alternate versions you could build up (and offer as separate kits). A great follow-on would be Skylab.


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

For all you real-spacers... any interest in a series of Mars Landers, with photo-etch and connecting bases? Or maybe a line of the plantary probes?

Not that I'm expecting Moebius to take these on - right now they're cranking out amazing SF subjects. I can't wait to see what they do with the BSG license.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Mr. Wabac said:


> Would love to see some high-quality real space kits at some point. A large-scale Gemini would be nice, but an accurate Block II Apollo would be even better. The Apollo would have a number of alternate versions you could build up (and offer as separate kits). A great follow-on would be Skylab.


For 1/48 BII Apollo CSM, see Realspace Models. It's beautiful. For 1/32 CSM, see the New Ware detail sets for the Monogram. 
The biggest annoyance with real space is that there's nothing in a consistent scale. A 1/24 Mercury and LM would be wonderful things, or a Mercury, Gemini and LM in 1/32. Lots of people have been promising various, including Skylabs, for years or decades now, and for Skylab only a couple incredibly difficult multimedia kits have ever appeared, and then just briefly. 
Given that this is the history of America's space program, possibly THE greatest moments of the 20th Century, that no modern kits have appeared for regular styrene kit modelers, is baffling. 
If Moebius can do that with the Jupiter 2, think of the LM...


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Can you imagine a 1/24 Moebius LRV? What a sight that would be!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Thats what we need, larger scale LEMS with larger scale CSM & a way to join the 2.


----------

